# LEE R.E.A.L bullets



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

So in an attempt to find something the all knowing state of Utah will let me hunt with in my TC .45 Hawken that's not a $2 per shot power belt I purchased a LEE R.E.A.L mold in a 250gr. I found a lot of folks singing it's praises on the interwebs with words like "Tack Driver" and "Clover Leaf" out of their guns. I cast a bunch of them, lubed some with bore butter, some with Crisco (well cheap western family knock off), and some with Alox. They all shot the same. They should be called R.E.A.L C.R.A.P. -_O- (sorry I couldn't help myself)
At 50yrs they are all over the place, I ran charges from 50gr to 90gr (Pyrodex FFFG, about 5 shots ea. I ran a cleaning patch between changes) and they never settled down. Thinking it had to be me I loaded up 5 patched balls (apparently deer are impervious to them according the the DWR. I hear the bounce right off...) and put them all in a 1" ragged hole at 50yrds. Any suggestions? Maxi-Ball maybe? I've never used FFG, I believe it's a little slower burning? I'm plum out of ideas, short of rebarrel in a .50; but I love the .45 and frankly it performs as well as as a 50, some argue better at distance.
Maybe if I used butter flavored Crisco... do you think that would make the deer taste any better?


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot a T/C renegade 54 Cal. I have had really good luck with the T/C maxiballs. My grouping improved when I started using FF instead of the FFF. Good Luck


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

One of my old hunting buddies had a Knight Disc in .45 cal. He shot the Knight Red hots, and they shot great! I believe they were actually made by Barnes, but that may be something to look into. I don't remember what grain he had or what the choices were. Maybe google Knight Red Hots and see what you get.

Your issue right there is why I bought a .50cal over the .45 when I was looking. Just alot more choices for the .50


----------

